# Rabbits running



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Went out earlier today with the hawk. Hawk started off great. Followed me well through the woods. Kept coming ahead when called and got in good positions up high in trees, not letting me get to far ahead. Right away had a couple running. He gave chase and crashed into the brush after them but came up empty. A local Red-Tail came around and had to wait for it to pass through. My bird will not move if their is one around close by. We then continued on. Had another nice chase into brush and he missed them. I could see 2 rabbits bolt out the other side and book it into another ditch that runs through the field. The hawk got back in the air right away and took a high perch above where we last seen the 2 rabbits go. I could see him leaning over looking down at something. He held his position till I could get in there and start pushing through the thick brush. He dropped straight down into some pretty thick stuff. I could see a rabbit make its way into the clearing in the middle of the ditch and just haul butt out of there. Figured he missed again but then as I was making my way to him I could hear the tell tale squealing.

He was up at the top of the ditch while I was down in the middle. He just barely had the rabbit by the rear end, and was all tangled up so could not get a better hold on it. Took me a few tries to get to him as I kept sliding down the steep sides of the ditch. Every branch I grabbed to help pull me up broke (sign to start dieting). Finally got close enough that I could grab the rabbit and dispatch it before it got free. Got them both out of the thick stuff and let the bird eat up on it. Good day, nice chases. In my rating every time I manage to not lose the bird and come home with him is a good day. If he chases something and comes close, thats a great day. And it doesn't get better when he manages to grab one.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

that sounds really fun. do you use a tracking system so if the hawk is lost? 

later, dave


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes I attach a transmitter to his tail feather when we go out. You can see it and the antenna on the picture of his back. Have not needed to use it yet but nice having it. But it only means I can keep up with him if he does take off. Doesn't mean he will come down to me. 

Sent from mobile device.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Tagz, I hope you keep regular posts on this forum!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

I plan on it. Nothing interesting today. Went out after work for a bit. Hawk ignored me pretty much whole time. Happens sometimes. Especially when I can't get any rabbits going for him. That and when the weather gets warmer you sometimes need to adjust their hunting weight. Hopefully have better luck tomorrow. 

Sent from mobile device.


----------



## IceEyes (Jan 2, 2011)

Where does a person get started in this? Now that kids are in college I need to find a bunny hunter buddy. He looks like a good one - and won't complain :gaga::gaga: when the bunnies aren't moving :lol:. Must be some decent web sites somewhere?


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Some information here on what it takes. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-31574_31580-230558--,00.html

Sent from mobile device.


----------

